# Tim question



## parns (Oct 1, 2008)

I've noticed that prices on used Tim pedals are anywhere from $200-$250 but you can buy them new for $169. Why is the price so high on the used market?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

There used to be a 6 month + waiting list on that pedal.


----------



## parns (Oct 1, 2008)

Ahh, but I see online stores like prymaxe vintage stock them now so I just don't understand why people ask so much for them now that they are more readily available.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like there's still somewhat of a waiting list at Fat Sound & Prymaxe. 

*We receive large shipment of Tim and Timmy pedals, usually during the last week of each month. Both models are always pre-sold a few months in advance. See the info below and reserve your Tim or Timmy pedal today!


*


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeez - A little box can't contain more than $15 worth of parts (wholesale). Even allowing for labour costs, the profit on some of these boutique boxes is huge. How come the Chinese haven't started making knockoffs of Tims, Jangles, POGs, etc.? Unless, those $250 boxes are already coming from China.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

J-75 said:


> How come the Chinese haven't started making knockoffs of Tims.....


They did...Danelectro Cool Cat (CTO) Transparent Overdrive

Here is one of many comments: 

The version 1 of the CTO does live up to the hype that it comes very close to the tones normally associated with the higher-end Timmy overdrive pedal. *While I'm not in favor of outright piracy (i.e., I hope Danelectro took care of the makers of the original Timmy in their legal settlement)* I am a guitar player working on a budget... and if you can find one then I recommend you think about this as a great addition to your pedalboard when money is tight... they sound great with both a Strat and a Les Paul. If you can afford the real deal then go for the Timmy... I know I'll be thinking about getting a real one when I've got more $$$. But for now this baby is a great pedal at a great price.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The wait used to be six months, it's now down to two or three.

Paul is trying to get the wait time down as low as he can to try and foil the flippers.
He supplies a bunch of stores too, so you have to get on the list, where ever that may be.

I waited six months for mine, but his mother was sick and eventually past away, 
so his build times had fallen behind at that time.
When I ordered mine, the only Canadian supplier was out of Calgary and they were asking $299 for a new Tim.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

greco said:


> They did...Danelectro Cool Cat (CTO) Transparent Overdrive
> 
> Here is one of many comments:
> 
> ...


What I'm hearing here, is that the Dano is a good likeness, but ultimately you think the real deal is worth paying the difference for. I'm thinking: can't Dano tweak theirs to the exact same specs and effect? I suspect that all/most pedals don't employ custom silicon of any sort, probably just generic - maybe house-numbered at best (or worst).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have had a lot of pedals come and go over the past 5-6 years. One that is still holding the number one slot on my board is the Dano TOD V1. The number two slot is the Joyo Ultimate Drive. Combined cost was about $85.00


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

J-75 said:


> What I'm hearing here, is that the Dano is a good likeness, but ultimately you think the real deal is worth paying the difference for. I'm thinking: can't Dano tweak theirs to the exact same specs and effect? I suspect that all/most pedals don't employ custom silicon of any sort, probably just generic - maybe house-numbered at best (or worst).


The first version of the Dano TOD (V1) was discontinued and replaced by the TOD V2. I read a thread I believe was on TGP where Paul C himself took one apart and claimed it was indeed his circuit. Dano then came out with the V2. I have the V1 and love it, but it's getting very hard to find these now. The build quality isn't bad, but it's no boutique pedal.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> The first version of the Dano TOD (V1) was discontinued and replaced by the TOD V2. I read a thread I believe was on TGP where Paul C himself took one apart and claimed it was indeed his circuit. Dano then came out with the V2. I have the V1 and love it, but it's getting very hard to find these now. The build quality isn't bad, but it's no boutique pedal.


Yup, V1 was a clone but there was a complaint (and the community over at TGP went nuts) so Dano revised it to V2 and it's not the same any more. Had one, probably should have kept it and maybe rehoused it.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

+1 on the Dano V.1 Amazing sound. In all honesty I never heard a Timmy live, but any pedal would have to be incredibly good to beat the Transparent Overdrive. If you can find a V.1 you would do yourself a favor to at least try it and let your ears hear it. But use the adapter/9v power supply. With a battery, at least to me, the pedal was useless it had so much noise. After attaching the 9v adapter, whoa....


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I am the guy who first reported the similarity between the Timmy and the V1 Dano. I had no idea it was a rip off and simply posted on TGP that I could dial my Dano and Timmy in almost identically; the circuit hadn't been traced yet and nobody really knew why they sounded so similar.

The Dano has slightly more mids but it is slight. I've directly a/b'd them several times.

I am selling a Dano V1 Timmy and OCD clone (same deal as with the Timmy) in the Emporium and cannot understand why they haven't moved. Amazing pedals at way less than half price of the originals (sorry for the spam). That said, I would be happy to keep them. The V1 Fuzz (peach fuzz clone) is on my board.

TG


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have had a lot of pedals come and go over the past 5-6 years. One that is still holding the number one slot on my board is the Dano TOD V1. The number two slot is the Joyo Ultimate Drive. Combined cost was about $85.00


Ya I love my Dano TODV1. Great pedal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you really can't wait for a Timmy, get yourself any old Tube Screamer clone (and there are MANY to choose from), you can get part of the way there by sticking two additional silicon diodes (1N4148 or 1N914 are the primary candidates) in series with the clipping pair already there. Then replace the .047uf cap with something higher, like .1uf or .22uf, and the 51pf cap with 82-100pf.

That's certainly not the *only* difference between a Tim/Timmy and the garden variety TS, but it will bring you a big part of the way there. The first change raises the clipping threshold and output level. The second change moves the bass cut downwards to reduce some of the nasalness. The third change trims some of the harsh treble.

If done properly, all these mods are reversible, such that if you prefer a real timmy and can score one, you can convert your pedal back again. On the other hand, you may just like it better.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have had a lot of pedals come and go over the past 5-6 years. One that is still holding the number one slot on my board is the Dano TOD V1. The number two slot is the Joyo Ultimate Drive. Combined cost was about $85.00


JUst got a Dano TOD v2 last week....what a great pedal for 45 bucks...maybe its just my style but I much prefer it over the Fulltone OCD v4 that I have.

By the way, my TOD v2 has dip switches inside. Anyone use these and if yes, which ones do you turn on (there are 4 dippers)?

thanks

G.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was given a Joyo Ultimate Drive. Not crazy about it at all. I'll keep it as a reference mark, to compare other things against for output, gain, tone control, etc., but I doubt I'd ever play with it.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

I've got a time for sale in the emporium. Also have a package deal of that plus a diamond compressor and mxr 74 ri phase 90 all for $400 bucks. I can't believe it hasn't sold.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I personally haven't tried both to confirm this but the Lovepedal OD 11 is supposed to be pretty close to the Timmy. Has a similar control layout as well, so I'm thinking it was at least 'inspired' by the Timmy. The OD11's go for $99 - more than the Dano but no at all unreasonable.

[video=youtube;4NbOlcSF7rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NbOlcSF7rw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This page would suggest that it is a Timmy clone: http://revolutiondeux.blogspot.ca/2012/01/lovepedal-od-eleven.html

Certainly the schematic is identical, assuming it is accurately drawn, with perhaps a few small differences in component values.

All of the Lovepedal schematics I have seen (and many are available on that site) are pretty dang simple. Often, what's sold as a different model is largely the same as another model with only a few component value differences. Honestly, I don't know why they don't just make something called "The Convertible" with a couple of dipswitches on the inside to produce 6-8 different kinds of sound.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope.

Interesting. What is its derivation? From Lovepedal?

Gotta say, as a DIY-er that has spent far too many years immersed in the world of mods, all of the little differences between the various Lovepedal "models" make as much sense to me as calling a car a different model because it has a different shade of blue upholstery, or different hubcaps.

That doesn't mean they don't make a decent product. It's just that the ever-expanding universe of circuits that produce harmonic distortion of some kind or other has kind of reached asymptote in my mind, and far too much is being made of tiny differences...of the very sort (or even smaller) that used to come off the line at EHX in the old days.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> .....It's just that the ever-expanding universe of circuits that produce harmonic distortion of some kind or other has kind of reached *asymptote* in my mind, and far too much is being made of tiny differences...of the very sort (or even smaller) that used to come off the line at EHX in the old days.


I looked this up as I have never seen/heard of this word before:
[h=1]Asymptote[/h]An asymptote is, essentially, a line that a graph approaches, but does not intersect. For example, in the following graph of y=1/x, the line approaches the x-axis (y=0), but never touches it. No matter how far we go into infinity, the line will not actually reach y=0, but will always get closer and closer.
y=1/x:










​​​Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Essentially, the point of diminishing returns.

Personally, I find considerable resemblance between that Lovepedal chart and the average lipstick display with 647 different kinds of red and pink, strategically placed to make them look like they're different.


----------



## GuitarFXCanada (Oct 21, 2012)

Tim's $175 CDN - We just got 20 of them. Won't last long. 

http://guitareffectscanada.com/effects/effects-by-brand/paul-c.-audio/tim


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

This is why I stay away from Lovepedals I have had a few that I like, but I don't see the need for all the different versions and that chart makes total sense !


----------

